# Tried some outdoor shots today



## JGUIS (Jun 7, 2006)

Now if I could figure out the editing part.


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 7, 2006)

I learned that white, though good for under, not so good for behind when trying to catch embossing.


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 7, 2006)

I also learned that just because it looked like you saved the zoomed in version of your pic, doesn't mean it will be zoomed when it hits the web.


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm also thinking of selling all the unembossed milks at a neighbors yard sale soon.  What should I ask?  I was thinking a dollar per 1/2 pint(2=pint, 4=quart, 8=half gal.) is that too much? Or just 1 dollar increments?


----------



## capsoda (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey Josh, I always sell the halves for $2 because they are more popular......Ummm....Rarer. The pints and quarts for $2 because they are common......Ummm......Not as rare. The half gallon for $4 because they are bigger and rarer. That way those peps that think they would look cute in their kitchen filled with beans will snap them up and I don't have to store them any more.

 Use Ebay hipe at yard sells and the flea and pepole will buy more. A little history, a little excitement, a little salesmanship = a little-o-cash and nothing to bring home.


----------



## walkingstick (Jun 7, 2006)

> nothing to bring home.


 
 ... except the cash.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 7, 2006)

You got it.[]


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks alot.  I've always just collected, but I need to get rid of alot of stuff.  My old collection is being replaced with rarer/cooler stuff, and alot of things I have doubles(except SS Cokes, sorry cap)[].  I found pieces of one I haven't seen before the other day, but still only 2 in my collection.  I've got alot of common meds and other oddball cork bottles that are post 1900 that I no longer have room for.  Thought of making some displays, like a shadowbox to sell using smaller bottles like meds.  We'll see what happens.  Thanks again.


----------



## Bottleman (Jun 10, 2006)

Excellent picture of the amber beers. I think outdoor lightning is always the best for taking pics of bottles. I must say too that they are very clean!

 ~~Tom


----------



## CanadianBoy (Jun 10, 2006)

Hey Josh, I've found if you sell at yard sales you can sell bottles as decorator items,a collection of meds + inks for a mans study or den,jars and food bottles for a kitchen window.And food storage.
 You get the idea


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 11, 2006)

Cool.  I'm trying to decide if I should take a box of stuff on vacation with me.  Normally I wouldn't even consider it, but it's a long trek to Colorado from here, and I wasn't sure if everything common here, would be there.  Plus could get rid of shipping on any trades.  Any thoughts?


----------



## capsoda (Jun 11, 2006)

Hualum if you have room and bring back some of them nice Colarayde bottles.LoL


----------



## bottle34nut (Jun 11, 2006)

*learning to post pix still*

p


----------



## bottle34nut (Jun 11, 2006)

*RE: learning to post pix still*

m


----------



## bottle34nut (Jun 11, 2006)

*RE: learning to post pix still*

dont know how but i think the pictures are coming through


----------



## bottle34nut (Jun 11, 2006)

*RE: learning to post pix still*

another test


----------



## bottle34nut (Jun 11, 2006)

*RE: learning to post pix still*

anotherpic


----------



## bottle34nut (Jun 11, 2006)

*RE: learning to post pix still*

more pix


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 11, 2006)

*RE: learning to post pix still*

Nice glass!  I wish it was that old round here.


----------

